# who has the most chi's?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, a few of use are curious to know who has the most chi's here

I have three so it isnt me.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Like i said in the other thead i'm up to: 

*9*


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

They are addictive. It's bad!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

No competition for me, everybody here beats me! I have none  Lol

But i secretly have shares in everybody elses  he he


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i guess I could say I have 1 and a half. In a VERY few weeks I will have 2!!!!

2 is a great number, isnt it!

we could sing it! 2! two! too! to! dos! nee! dalawa! 

I may not have the most chis, but I feel pretty dern lucky to have the one/two that I do!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> No competition for me, everybody here beats me! I have none  Lol
> 
> But i secretly have shares in everybody elses  he he


pinkchi, I will share with you! :coolwink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

In he words of some film star that i forget

I WANT MORE MORE MORE lol


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

We have 4


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The most at one time i have had is 4 but only 3 now.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one... but he is more like having 10 hyper 2 year olds.... does _that_ count? LOL


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Snap Bailey mommy, I think they could of been brothers because Bailey sounds the same as Rocky. Hyper hyper hyper lol!!


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got 5 at home, 2 at my mams to keep her company and 1 at my daughters for the kids to play with.
They all get along together really great!!!
X pickychi


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i got one . happy with him but wants heaps more


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one and soon to be two when my new baby blue and wh LC weans


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I have 5, 3 boys and 2 girls


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol so far i have the most


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought I had 15 (10 and 5 puppies) but when I counted up I have 13 and 5 puppies but I am only keeping 2 puppies..... The youngest is 11 weeks and the oldest is 14.


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 2 which is a nice number for me. But would love lots more if I was able to. More the merrier.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

1. She is enough for now.


----------



## feistypup6 (Dec 12, 2005)

We have 5 and 4 puppies....but none of my babies will stay ;(


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> I have one... but he is more like having 10 hyper 2 year olds.... does _that_ count? LOL


HA!! I think so!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

well i really think they should be shared about a bit so we all have the same ha ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

ps how do you know you have too many?
when you think you have less than you do


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

jesshan said:


> I thought I had 15 (10 and 5 puppies) but when I counted up I have 13 and 5 puppies but I am only keeping 2 puppies..... The youngest is 11 weeks and the oldest is 14.


 
LOL i've been knocked off the top!

IWAC- i think everyone has there own limit. I know i can take care of NO MORE than 12 which what i had this summer when i was fosting 2 dogs, for a friend that was moving. So as far as time ,money and space i'm good at 12.

Now if i didn't have the extar room downstairs and the big backyard and work at a vet where we get coupons for food LOL , i'd have to re think my numbers. right now I'M GOOD!

p.S. 1 wasn't enough for me becuase Jamoka was a cry baby and i think i spoiled him wayyyyy too much, carried him everywhere he had puppy soft pads till he was about 9months! lol people would joke and say does that dog ever WALK! lol he walked o pee/poop then i'd pick him up again


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i only got one here, but i want MORE!!! MANY MORE!!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Ha Ha Nice try Janie... Before I didn't have the time or space to have more but since buying the pub, we don't open during the day and because it is a country pub not over busy on an evening. My husband doesn't work so he looks after the dogs as well. hee hee...got him well trained.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

IWAC said:


> well i really think they should be shared about a bit so we all have the same ha ha


Hey! I will go for that!! I bet pinkchi will too!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

this makes me very jealous. I am DYING for more chis but unfortunately until I get a job that I am not at 12-14 hours a day I can't! My mom styas home with Bam all day and she is not too interested in another one at all haha


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

IWAC said:


> ps how do you know you have too many?
> when you think you have less than you do



You always stop at 12, never tell your OH how many you have....that way they can't moan...another tip, have all the same colour LOL


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We have two chis, Bella and Lina, and they keep my husband and me on our toes. We adopted Lina to keep Bella company while we're at work. It worked out too well and they now have much playtime and fun together including mischief as 10 little chis combined.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm hoping that in the future I can have many more.

My partner said no to 1. then to 2. now he's accepting there will be a third.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

ha ha....that's the way.. My hubby now just has given up and lets me do what I want now. (Anything for a peaceful life I reckon.)


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I have one. Never planed on getting another before Chico but now I want more. Hehehe they are so addective. 

*Pinkchi* I will share Chico with you tell you have yours.


----------



## meffi (Feb 10, 2009)

we have tooooo many !!!!!! they are all cheeky but well behaved:coolwink: they are:- chico.......................mikki
trev........................troy
dora.......................chloe
tallulah....................twinky
dotathena................fluffy buttons
britney....................gruneeta
deedee....&finally molly......
just a few add to this a fat cat 2 hammys and 3 daxis daisy, lily and lottie and we make a nice little family.always remembered too are our never forgotten babys taz,titch and tiny now asleep yet chasing rabbits in doggy heaven.does anybody have more lol?all re treated so precious but most of all as highly loved members of our familyx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow you have a nice size pack, not sure i've seen you around so hello and welcome 


where are you from


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Only the two chis. I would love to have a tricolor lc and sc, a choc and white lc, one with the interesting patch over an eye like Jax, pure white sc, and one or two from the UK where I love their fuller coats and shorter noses. Oh, and a DH that made enough so I could stay home with them.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> Only the two chis. I would love to have a tricolor lc and sc, a choc and white lc, one with the interesting patch over an eye like Jax, pure white sc, and one or two from the UK where I love their fuller coats and shorter noses. Oh, and a DH that made enough so I could stay home with them.


lol lol! I could handle the DH part! Mine works, but in order for us to build our house so that we dont have to make payments on it, that it will start as ours, I have to work too! But I would like a JAX too!

(i even go without a car, so we can have dont have car payments on another vehicle!)


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> lol lol! I could handle the DH part! Mine works, but in order for us to build our house so that we dont have to make payments on it, that it will start as ours, I have to work too! But I would like a JAX too!
> 
> (i even go without a car, so we can have dont have car payments on another vehicle!)


AWWWW Jax is loved!!  He sends kisses your way!!!!!! :happy7:


----------



## meffi (Feb 10, 2009)

me and my partner and our pack of naughty but nice chis are from the wonderful sunny uk(not sunny i lie) we love our babies and when the estte agent finally finds us the perfect house in the country we will prob have even more lol


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i have six chis as it stands and possible pups on the way. But, I also have four med sized dogs as well. i'm a lil over my limit, but i'm ok.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, Meffi, your poor fat cat is seriously outnumbered. At least my 9 cats beat 2 pups!! 
I have 1 and a half!! obviously I also have half a min daschund too, otherwise someone should call the RSPCA on me!!LOL
My ideal number would be 4 dogs (not necessarily chi's), but I need to be good and leave at least 2 years before my next fluffy kid.
Looooooong wait *sigh*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i have 2 at the moment they are so addictive
i want more more more 
mybe they will have puppies when they are older and i know it will be sooo hard to let any of them go

love zac and honeys mummy xx


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I only have 1 but am desperately trying to get my husband to let me get one more (for now). My poor little dude needs someone his own size to play with. My other two dogs are large and I also have three cats. My male cat is currently Harley's best friend. Although, I am pretty sure the cat would love it if he would find someone else to play with.

LOL


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Tell your hubby to stop being MEAN! LOL, mine just gives up now and lets me do what I want


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm working on that...we have only been married since May! Haven't gotten him "trained" yet!


----------

